# SuperDMZ 3.0 Logging Opportunity!!



## chez (Dec 19, 2013)

I need 3 loggers with a decent post count/rep that reside in the USA. 

Detailed logs must start no later than January 1st 2014.

Preferably you must run this product alone.

Please post in this thread why I should choose you for a FREE bottle of Super DMZ RX 3.0™

Thanks!


----------



## chez (Dec 19, 2013)

All those interested this is a great opportunity to run a brand new designer blend! This was certainly not designed for a novice. Those with less experience can run it at one cap per day for 6 weeks and those with heavy experience can go two caps for 4 weeks. Nutrition and exercise will drive the results.

Cycle support is highly recommended along with drinking at least 1-2 gallons of water per day.


----------



## chez (Dec 19, 2013)

Is anyone at all interested in logging this product for IronMagLabs? Three gentleman will receive a free bottle of SuperDmz3.0 in exchange for a detailed log of your cycle.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 19, 2013)

The most powerful Designer blend ever from IronMagLabs is coming soon!

In the next few days IronMagLabs will release the most hardcore designer blend we have ever produced. This new blend possesses more muscle and strength building effects than ever before. A familiar IronMagLabs name is coming back but its reformulation will be better than ever. This newly enhanced blend will have three of the strongest legal designer compounds in just one capsule!

Coming very soon~*IronMagLabs Super DMZ RX 3.0*

*Super DMZ RX 3.0 *contains a synergistic and potent blend of 10 mg Methystenbolone, 10 mg Dimethazine and 10 mg Alpha-1.

*Dimethazine *was a prescribed anabolic at one time therefore we have human trials in which this steroid was used. This compound has been around since 1962 when it was presented in the literature. Early on it was sold under the Roxilon brand name. Dimethazine is basically an oral Masterone (drostanolone propionate). Published reports indicate that Dimethazine possesses an androgenic rating of 96 and an anabolic rating of 210. Dimethazine is a strong anabolic compound that adds lean body mass rapidly. Furthermore it seems to possess little to no estrogenic or progestational activity.
*
Methylstenbolone* possesses an androgenic rating of 170 and a whopping anabolic rating of 660. Research dating back to the mid 1960's proves that Methylstenbolone has a greater muscle building effect than Anadrol or Dianabol mg to mg. Methylstenbolone is an active and orally-bioavailable DHT-derived compound that resists metabolic breakdown. As a result, Methylstenbolone has a long acting pharmacokinetic profile and exceptional potency. It does not aromatize into any estrogenic compound and has no affinity for the progesterone receptor, so estrogen and progesterone receptor mediated side effects are unlikely.

*Alpha-1 *is a methylated version of 1-AD and also has a significant conversion to the exceedingly strong but banned Methyl 1-Testosterone (M1T). M1T was arguably one of the most powerful designer steroids to ever hit the OTC market. Therefore, Alpha-1 possesses two distinct and powerful anabolic pathways that will produce rapid and profound gains in muscle mass and power

*IronMagLabs Super DMZ RX 3.0* is a powerhouse designer blend unlike any other that will illicit the most amazing and rapid gains in lean body mass, strength and sheer power.

Advanced users may use 2 capsules daily in divided doses for 4-6 weeks. Newer users may use 1 capsule daily for 4-6 weeks.


----------



## TheExperiment (Dec 19, 2013)

nm...........


----------



## chez (Dec 20, 2013)

TheExperiment said:


> Sure. I will give it a run.



Excellent! Anyone else?


----------



## chez (Dec 20, 2013)

If anyone has any questions at all please free to ask. IML has designed this product with every intention of delivering a high powered blend that can be dose adjusted depending on user experience. Those who have many oral cycles under their belt can run it at two caps per day and if not you can run it at one. 

Either way the results should be phenomenal. 

We are always available to help so please feel free to PM heavyiron or myself if you need anything at all.

We could use a couple more good guys to run this for us so any other applicants out there come on down!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 20, 2013)

Cool opportunity thanks guys.


----------



## chez (Dec 20, 2013)

Even the bottle is sexy!


----------



## chez (Dec 20, 2013)

We need two more loggers for this brand new designer blend!! Who's game?


----------



## chez (Dec 23, 2013)

You folks can run test on this product, when we say alone we mean no other orals or compounds that will throw off the results of this product.


----------



## chez (Dec 27, 2013)

If anyone has any questions concerning this product please feel free to ask ITT or PM me. If you want to do your own research on the compounds involved you can go to WWW.ironmaglabs.com or WWW.tunedsports.com

This product is now for sale at WWW.ironmaglabs.com 

The buy 3 get one free applies to this product as well. As always you can use discount code chez15 at checkout for 15% off your entire order


----------



## Yaya (Dec 27, 2013)

if i did orals i would be all over this


----------

